# Unlimited Free E-mail Provider



## navjotjsingh (Oct 25, 2005)

*www.shinyfeet.com/

*Unlimited Email Space*
Never worry about limited space again.

*Unlimited File Storage*
Store all of your files securely. Save email attachments into your ShinyFeet File Manager.

*Photo Galleries*
With unlimited file storage you can have years of photos, providing millions of pictures to share! While ShinyFeet Photo Gallery is still in Beta, we have captions and comments to give more content to your photos. Simply point your friends to: *shinyfeet.com/yourusername

*DownloadURL Feature*
We've cut out the most painfull step! Simply download the document from any accessible http/ftp URL. The file will be placed into your File Manager.

*Client-side SPAM Controls*
We provide 3 levels of SPAM filtering, 2 at your fingertips, enjoy your email without having to deal with daily SPAM - up to 99.9% SPAM FREE!


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 25, 2005)

nice find paaji....but who makes full use of soo much space...not me...iam very much happy with my prsent gmail a/c!!


----------



## vignesh (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya Gmail is good enough...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 25, 2005)

Other Features:

*Block Senders*
If you get some emails that are not SPAM, yet you
would just rather go straight to the Trash, simply add that user or
domain to your block sender list. Options to do this are provided
next to the SPAM filter options at the top of your E-mail. You may
also manually add to the block list through the OPTIONS link.

*Calendar*
A simple calendar with the ability to add dates and
events. There is even a Small Calendar option to put a mini version
under your Folders in the left-side navigation.

*Email attachments are limited to 40mb.*


----------



## cybermanas (Oct 25, 2005)

Is shinyfeet reliable and fast?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 25, 2005)

To test it visit *www.shinyfeet.com/demo.php?demo=1 and click login to see its interface and check its features. This demo login has never been provided by any e-mail provider.


----------



## Retro (Oct 25, 2005)

Perhaps do you know what unlimited is? How can space be unlimited? Even if it fills the whole world twice, the space will still be limited. Meh, what a scam. The people shouldn't be cheated. Atleast Mailnation announces a limit.


----------



## rachitar (Oct 26, 2005)

Retro said:
			
		

> Perhaps do you know what unlimited is? How can space be unlimited? Even if it fills the whole world twice, the space will still be limited. Meh, what a scam. The people shouldn't be cheated. Atleast Mailnation announces a limit.



     
Dont try and be sarcastic and funny
Everyone knows that they arent gonna use even 250 MB of email space.
Its a nice marketting stratergy to say that its unlimited space
And no they are not cheating you
They do provide "UNLIMITED" space
If you dont believe me or them,go to the email on that site when its working and try to fill up as much disk space as you can.
If you reach a limit and the email doesnt allow you more space tell me and then i will remove my post
If not then your just a bummer


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 26, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> If not then your just a bummer




   yikes!!!!
chill man.....whats the reason for being so cross !!!!


----------



## Retro (Oct 26, 2005)

rachitar said:
			
		

> If you dont believe me or them,go to the email on that site when its working and try to fill up as much disk space as you can.
> If you reach a limit and the email doesnt allow you more space tell me and then i will remove my post


Nice Idea Rachitar, Perhaps if someone buys me unlimited broadband, I would seriously load up their servers and even make them close. LOL!
On a more serious note, SF sounds Ok but I'm sticking with Gmail which certainly is the BEST>!


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Oct 27, 2005)

Does this email provide pop3 access???

Regards......


----------



## ammusk (Nov 1, 2005)

dude the link is not working


----------

